# how do i make an acrylic pen?



## Lbipenmaker (Aug 6, 2009)

i bought all of my supplies today but i dont know where to start with making an acrylic pen


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Have you ever made a wood pen? Big difference is acrylic causes heat buildup drilling and turning. Drill slow with a lubricant to keep the blank from breaking. Turning may be done fast or slow depending on who you ask. Search the forum for tips and techniques.


----------



## jfs477 (Jan 16, 2009)

the idea is almost the same. i start by cutting the blanks the same way i would cut wood ones, and then drill the holes with a drill press at a slow rpm and sometimes a lubricant. then glue the tubes in and clean and trim with a barrel trimmer. next except that you might break a couple of blanks and start to turn i use a 3/8 spindle gouge at around 1300-1800 rpm. once i have my shape i sand with a plastic finishing kit and some water to wet sand and then i use a plastic polish.

best of luck and feel free to P.M. me if you have some other questions 
john:thumbsup:


----------



## Corgyn Woodworks (Mar 25, 2009)

Here's a great source for pen turning info and inspiration.. http://www.penmakersguild.com/ also Penn State has a free dvd on penmaking http://www.pennstateind.com/store/DVD.html?mybuyscid=5368765177 :thumbsup:


----------

